# Dying Centipede



## PompeyKilla (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi, my Centipede is dying... It hasn't moved for about 3 days. It has no mites, has ample substrate for burrowing and it isn't old, I'm sure. I recently switched to feeding it small locusts, which have all died very rapidly. Could it have caught something nasty from them? I was told when I got it a fair time ago, that it was due a molt, but had continued to eat up until now. It's completely unresponsive now, the only movement it seems to be able to muster is slight jerks of it's antennae. Are locusts/hoppers a bad idea? I'm prepared for the worst and have expected it for a couple of days, but I don't wanna make the same mistake again. Any ideas what I've done wrong?


----------



## SAn (Oct 15, 2008)

you sure its dying? maybe its a pre molt process.. or if adult a pre-lay eggs process..
I have at least 10 pedes who havent moved, eaten, or drunk ANY water from 1-5 months now..


----------



## Scolopendra777 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hmmmm.... this happend to me , it sounds like it might be dead , poke it with some thing soft , if it has no response then its most likely dead , also if it smells and is stiff then its dead , myn died a few weeks back with this problem  .


----------



## peterbourbon (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey Dimitris,

i guess they seamed a 100% copy of themselves to let you think they are still in the enclosure. You know, like in those cheap teenie-comedy-movies where they put snoring puppets in their beds to make the parents think the children are still at home.  

Regards
Turgut


----------



## Scolopendra777 (Oct 15, 2008)

WhAT he... he...


----------



## PompeyKilla (Oct 15, 2008)

I've never seen it behave in this way, but then again, it hasn't molted in my care yet. It rarely ever leaves it's hide and chooses not to burrow. But over the last few days, it's just been sitting in the open, motionless. It hope it is just pre-molt behaviour. I've only been keeping them for about a year, and I've only owned two. If this one dies, then they'll have both died within the last few months. I've followed the basic rules & guidelines to the letter, too. I don't know. Maybe I'm just not meant to keep them. How disheartening...


----------



## Scolopendra777 (Oct 15, 2008)

This is what happend to myn but myn turned out dead


----------



## Scolopendra777 (Oct 15, 2008)

I would not say that it just happens , get a new one


----------

